# Vampirella: Second Coming



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Vampirella is back this week in a new Harris Publication comic series by Phil Hester and Daniel Sampere.

http://www.newsarama.com/comics/090908-Vampirella.html


----------

